# Neues WAP-Billing: So funktioniert der Schutz vor Abo-Fallen



## Hippo (2 März 2011)

Handy-Abzocke vermeiden - Neues WAP-Billing: So funktioniert der Schutz vor Abo-Fallen - Smartphone - PC-WELT




> Die Mobilfunk-Provider reagieren auf die  Probleme mit Abzock-Apps und entwickeln ein neues WAP-Billing-Verfahren,  das Smartphone-Besitzer vor betrügerischen Abo-Fallen schützen soll.  Wie stellen das neue WAP-Billing-Verfahren ausführlich in einer  Screenshot-Galerie Schritt für Schritt vor.


----------

